# Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

*Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR​**Rosa erobert die Angelwelt 
Angel-Anni beim NDR die Fernsehwelt*​
Erneut wurde ein Beitrag über die Kieler Anglerin Angel-Anni im NDR Fernsehen ausgestrahlt. 

Wie bereits bei ihrem Fernsehauftritt vor wenigen Wochen, ebenfalls im NDR, hat Anni das meiner Meinung nach auch diesmal wieder recht gut gemacht. 

Über das viele Rosa kann man sicher auch geteilter Meinung sein (gerade ich als bekennender Macho), dass der NDR (an Hand der Quoten der ersten Sendung?) annimmt, das Thema Angeln mit Anni würde ankommen, darüber wohl kaum!
Das sollte allen Anglern recht sein, wenn Angeln so sympathisch von Angeln-Anni öffentlich dargestellt wird.

*Hier gehts zum Beitrag in der NDR-Mediathek:*






*Seiten von/mit Angel-Anni:*
Angel-Anni bei Facebook


Angel-Anni bei youtube


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Einfach gut gemacht!
#6#6#6

Vor allem die Darstellung wie sie angefangen hat, gefiel mir persönlich. 
Sie beim Brandungsangeln mit dabei, soll Rute einholen, Fisch zuckt an Angel - beim ersten Einholen infiziert!

Kurz und sympathisch den menschlichen Jagdtrieb beschrieben!

#6#6#6
Anni, get your gun - ääääh, rod!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Leider hat Anni morgen einen Drehtermin, ansonsten wäre sie bei Anglerdemo 3.0 dabei gewesen! Sie ist aber im Thema und unterstützt uns durch teilen unserer Beiträge.

An dieser Stelle "Danke Anni"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Topp also auch angelpolitisch!!

Gut zu wissen!!

Danke für diese Info!!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ohne den ganzen Beitrag gesehen zu haben finde Ich, dass sich Anni äusserst wohltuend von den Angelproffessuonellen abhebt. Zumindest hatte  ich gerade weder das Bedürfnis ihr Ritalin zu geben  (Babs ki...dings) noch sie auf ein Rhetorikseminar (Ina  Be) zu schicken, damit sie aufhört jeden Satz wie eine Frage zu betonen. Hut ab! Auch wenn ich Angeln mit Auwa vermisse
*ed*
Thomas, es ist hell,  nimm den schlüpper vom Kopp 

 "Diese Ausrufezeichen, hast du die bemerkt? Fünf? Ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, daß jemand die Unterhose auf dem Kopf trägt."
(Terry Pratchett in "Maskerade")


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Eine bisher angenehme Darstellung und derart positive Werbung kann der Angelsport in Deutschland gut gebrauchen. Daher einen Daumen hoch von mir :m


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Die ist mal "ganz normal"....finde ich gut. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil sie ne Pink-Macke hat 

Aber ich Frage mich nur, ob sie auch so "populär" wäre, ohne die tolle Figur, ohne die tollen Haare etc mit ein paar kg mehr auf den Hüften und Akne im Gesicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

ick schau mir auf alle Fälle lieber sowas an. Akne und einen dicker Hintern ist nicht so mein ding........ |supergri


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ick schau mir auf alle Fälle lieber sowas an. Akne und einen dicker Hintern ist nicht so mein ding........ |supergri



Genau das meine ich :q
Es geht also nur oder sagen wir mal zum Großteil um Äusserlichkeiten. Die eigtl "Geschichte" interessiert den männlichen Leser kaum bis gar nicht.....Hauptsache die Verpackung stimmt. :q

Eigentlich Schade.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



honeybee schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich :q
> Es geht also nur oder sagen wir mal zum Großteil um Äusserlichkeiten. Die eigtl "Geschichte" interessiert den männlichen Leser kaum bis gar nicht.....Hauptsache die Verpackung stimmt. :q
> 
> Eigentlich Schade.....



Wir Männer angeln doch auch, weil wir einem Urinstinkt folgen...|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Wenn gutes Aussehen hilft, die "eigtl "Geschichte" " zu transportieren, ist daran für mich nix verwerfliches...

Auch ich muss da ja immer mit meinem extrem guten Aussehen als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau  kämpfen um ernst genommen zu werden, wenn ich Fakten bringe..
:g:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ich frage mich immer bei Mädels mit solcher überdeutlichen Rosa Vorliebe, ob diese Angst haben, ohne die farbliche Betonung, nicht mehr als Frau erkannt zu werden?

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber ich Frage mich nur, ob sie auch so "populär" wäre, ohne die tolle Figur, ohne die tollen Haare etc mit ein paar kg mehr auf den Hüften und Akne im Gesicht. |kopfkrat


Natürlich nicht. Das ist zwar Schade, machen wir uns aber nichts vor, der Mensch ist grundsätzlich sehr Oberflächlich. Die einen haben das Aussehen und dadurch "leichtere" Karten, andere müssen es sich erarbeiten.

Aber unabhängig vom Aussehen wird die Frau es dennoch etwas leichter haben - groß raus zu kommen. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass weniger Frauen angeln und daher eine angenehme Abwechselung sind. Bekomme von vielen guten weiblichen Anglerinnen etwas mit, die in Teams mehr oder weniger bekannt sind. Da sind wirklich gute Anglerinnen bei, die nicht dem 0815 Modell entsprechen.

Mich für meinen Teil interessiert das Geschlecht so überhaupt nicht. Mich interessiert nur das Thema "Angeln" und wenn dann noch jemand sympathisch ist, gut reden kann oder tolle Fotos/Berichte liefert - umso besser.


----------



## n1c0 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

@Dennis Knoll 
Du bist mir zuvor gekommen, ich wollte was Ähnliches schreiben und stimme dir hier voll zu!

War mir klar dass hier wieder einige kommen mit ohne das Aussehen hätte sie keine Chance und die Geschichten interessieren die Männer "kaum bis gar nicht" - Schwachsinn: Ist der Content gut, schaue ich es mir an.


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



n1c0 schrieb:


> War mir klar dass hier wieder einige kommen mit ohne das Aussehen hätte sie keine Chance und die Geschichten interessieren die Männer "kaum bis gar nicht" - Schwachsinn: Ist der Content gut, schaue ich es mir an.



Wer´s glaubt, wird seelig


----------



## GandRalf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Thomas, es wird langsam Zeit für eine/n Genderbeauftragte/n hier im Forum.

Ich hätte da schon einen Vorschlag!:m


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ich schaue mir da auch lieber Angel Anni an, als....wie war der Name noch (?)....ach...Dennis Knoll!


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Dicker Hintern geht doch auch. Nur Akne dürfte nicht drauf sein|supergri


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Mich verwirrt dieser Beitrag irgendwie völlig... Mich stört nicht das pink, nicht die Tatsache das sie eine sie ist, auch mit dem Capri Fischer outfit Jeans und weiße Turnschuhe komme ich klar. 
Mich nervt eher der Satz recht zu Beginn des Beitrages: die Kielerin Angelt seit 1.5 Jahren und ist in der Scene bekannt... 
All das was sich an diesen Satz anschließt lehne ich in meiner Wahrnehmung zu unserem /meinem Hobby rigoros ab, auch mit dem Wissen das dieser Beitrag sicherlich als gute Darstellung des angelns in der Öffentlichkeit positionieren lässt. 
Warm werde ich mit dieser Sichtweise leider überhaupt nicht.

Was noch dazu kommt ist die sich bei mir aufwerfende Frage, was sind eigentlich die Gründe für "Scene Bekanntheit"? In sportscenen sicherlich Erfolg oder Kompetenz, in der gamerscene vermutlich ebenfalls, ich denke das wird sich so oder so ähnlich fortführen, beim Angeln scheint eine weibliche Neueinsteigerin schon auszureichen... 
Ich finde das alles zu oberflächlich und einfach gedacht

Just ja 2 Cents

Mfg


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ja was ist denn die Geschichte? Das man eine durchaus ansehnliche junge Frau vor einen Karren gespannt hat, der sich mit einem weiblichen Zugtier besser zu bewegen scheint, denn mit einem männlichen!? So wirklich innovativ finde ich das nun nicht wirklich.

Hühhott... da ist doch noch Platz nach allen Seiten für den Barsch Blunzen, die Karpfen Kattl, die Zander Zippe und das ganze Alphabet rauf und runter.


----------



## Wander-HH (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Auch ich muss da ja immer mit meinem extrem guten Aussehen als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau  kämpfen um ernst genommen zu werden, wenn ich Fakten bringe..
> :g:g:g:g:g:g


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC1r-z4tzE4


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Beeeeeeeeeeep schrieb:


> Was noch dazu kommt ist die sich bei mir aufwerfende Frage, was sind eigentlich die Gründe für "Scene Bekanntheit"? In sportscenen sicherlich Erfolg oder Kompetenz, in der gamerscene vermutlich ebenfalls, ich denke das wird sich so oder so ähnlich fortführen, beim Angeln scheint eine weibliche Neueinsteigerin schon auszureichen...


Bekanntheit erlangt man durch die Präsenz innerhalb dieser Szene. Dafür reichten Plattformen wie YouTube, Communities, Facebook oder auch Print- und Film-Medien. Wer da erfolgreich sein will braucht eben eine besondere Ausstrahlung und Präsentation. Das Wissen ist eine tolle Sache und bis zu einem gewissen Grad notwendig. Aber zweitrangig.

Ein Matze Koch z.b. glänzt durch Wissen aber hat eine unglaublich sympathische Ausstrahlung. Nicht umsonst einer der bekanntesten Angler trotz seiner fraglichen Meinungen auf Basis seiner Religion. Und dann gibt es eben die jüngere Fraktion der YouTube Kanäle wie Big L und c.o. 
Diese sind mehr oder weniger sehr bekannt. Aber nicht durch ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahrung sondern viel mehr durch die Art, die man an den Tag legt und die für Menschen interessant zu sein scheint.

Das ist übrigens auch vor allem in der Gamer Szene relevant. Durch gutes Zocken wird man maximal in Asien berühmt. Hier hilft eine lockere Art oder ebene Hupen.

Ist das nun weiter schlimm? Eigentlich nicht. Nur dann, wenn es ein negatives Bild schaffen würde. In diesem Falle also alles kiki.


----------



## KaroFisch (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Moin,
die Frauen in Pink sind so garnicht mein Geschmack. Davon stehen hier reichlich auf halben Weg zum Hamburger Hafen. 
Aber  vor allem frage ich mich was man will wenn man angeln geht. Ich will da  hauptsächlich entspannen...und n bisschen Action mit dickem Fisch  natürlich. Andere wollen sich primär selbst darstellen und hoffen  vielleicht auf einen Sugardaddy/Sponsoren.
Mit Kameramann zu entspannen geht für meinen Geschmack nicht. 
Als  Bild-Mensch verstehe ich was man da zu verkaufen versucht, aber ich  gehöre eindeutig nicht zur Zielgruppe. Es scheint hier aber reichlich  Potent(z)ial zu geben. 
Grüsse aus St. Pauli,
Pete


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Haha @Pete...aber recht hast Du.....

Sie ist aber von den angeblichen "Stars" bisher die angenehmste. Vielleicht bleibt das ja so.....


----------



## KaroFisch (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Im Vergleich zu anderen kann mans ertragen oder wohlwollend irgnorieren.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Bekanntheit erlangt man durch die Präsenz innerhalb dieser Szene. Dafür reichten Plattformen wie YouTube, Communities, Facebook oder auch Print- und Film-Medien. Wer da erfolgreich sein will braucht eben eine besondere Ausstrahlung und Präsentation. Das Wissen ist eine tolle Sache und bis zu einem gewissen Grad notwendig. Aber zweitrangig.
> 
> Ein Matze Koch z.b. glänzt durch Wissen aber hat eine unglaublich sympathische Ausstrahlung. Nicht umsonst einer der bekanntesten Angler trotz seiner fraglichen Meinungen auf Basis seiner Religion. *Und dann gibt es eben die jüngere Fraktion der YouTube Kanäle wie Big L und c.o.
> Diese sind mehr oder weniger sehr bekannt. Aber nicht durch ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahrung sondern viel mehr durch die Art, die man an den Tag legt und die für Menschen interessant zu sein scheint.*
> ...



Dann kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen das dies nicht "meine" Scene ist...

Zudem gehen unsere Meinungen zum Thema Scene auseinander (was ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist).
Wenn Bekanntheit und oder nennen wir es Mal Verkaufstalent ausreicht um in einer Scene Bekanntheit zu erlangen gute Nacht! Nun meiner Wahrnehmung entsteht eine Scene immer mehr oder weniger durch Themenbezogenes wirklich relevantes können wie auch immer geartet. Bekanntheit in einer Scene aufzubauen ohne inhaltlich wissen oder können erworben zu haben empfinde ich eher als gehaltlos... Und gehaltlos wird mittelfristig in keiner Scene bestand haben.

Mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Wenn ich dran denke, wie sich mancher aus der "Szene" präsentiert (und damit meine ich NICHT Aussehen, sondern das schützergeprägte Gesülze oder reines Angelfachgeseier), ist es sicher besser, wenn Anni das Angeln im öffentlichen Fernsehen sympathisch einer großen Öffentlichkeit positiv rüber bringt statt derer..
:m:m:m

Ich stell mir grade so Frau Dr. H-K oder einen der Herrn Vollborn, Möhlenkamp, Schneiderlöchner o. ä. statt dessen vor  - oder so manchen sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen fühlenden Gut- und Besserangler/wisser..
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Tja Leute, was ist euch lieber?

Eine wie Anni oder eine wie Christel...




und dabei ziele ich sowohl auf das Äußerliche als auch insbesondere darauf, wie unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert wird!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

eben!


----------



## schuppensammler (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

also die lieske von drunk baits dürfte auch gern mal solche Filme drehen


----------



## rippi (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja Leute, was ist euch lieber?
> 
> Eine wie Anni oder eine wie Christel...
> 
> ...


Also wenn man das so betrachtet wäre mir jemand wie dieser rippi lieber. 


Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass es mit Hilfe des Anglerboards, zukünfitg diese Sendung gibt: "Anglerboard präsentiert: rippis wunderbare fischigkeiten". 
Dort werden Grundlagen des Angelns und weiterführende Fragestellungen diskutiert. 
Mein Vorschlag für die 1. Folge: Zielfisch Hecht
1. Wie lange braucht man um einen Hecht zu fangen?
2. Ist Fluorocarbon ein Hechtsicheres Vorfach?
3. Wie dick muss Fluorocarbon sein, um Hechtsicher zu sein? 

Ihr seht ich greife den aktuellen Zeitgeist des Forums voll auf.

 Als Spezialgast: Alle Leute die sich in den Threads geäußert haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja Leute, was ist euch lieber?
> 
> Eine wie Anni oder eine wie Christel...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich dran denke, wie sich mancher aus der "Szene" präsentiert (und damit meine ich NICHT Aussehen, sondern das schützergeprägte Gesülze oder reines Angelfachgeseier), ist es sicher besser, wenn Anni das Angeln im öffentlichen Fernsehen sympathisch einer großen Öffentlichkeit positiv rüber bringt statt derer..
:m:m:m

Ich stell mir grade so Frau Dr. H-K oder einen der Herrn Vollborn, Möhlenkamp, Schneiderlöchner o. ä. statt dessen vor  - oder so manchen sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen fühlenden Gut- und Besserangler/wisser..
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Also wenn man das so betrachtet wäre mir jemand wie dieser rippi lieber.
> 
> 
> Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass es mit Hilfe des Anglerboards, zukünfitg diese Sendung gibt: "Anglerboard präsentiert: rippis wunderbare fischigkeiten".
> ...



Und dann noch einen Verbanditen als Experten zum Thema: "Wie bekomme ich Gräten aus dem Katzenfutter-leicht gemacht!"


----------



## Jose (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja Leute, was ist euch lieber?
> 
> Eine wie Anni oder eine wie Christel...
> 
> ...



bällchen, haste diesen post auch von deiner liebsten absegnen lassen oder hat die AB-verbot? :g


----------



## Warti (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Da gucke ich mir lieber mal den Hooooorst usw. an. Ja,die junge Frau kommt sicher schick rüber,doch irgendwann wird auch diese Dame nur Kunstköder und Ruten bewerben. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Zander Schakkeline und Karpfen Mandy. Eines muss man der Anni aber lassen,sie hat keine "Piepsstimme" wie ...

Und das für mich wichtigste zum Schluss: Ist das hier ein Forum von und für Angler,oder wird hier die Angelindustrie und deren "Lehrlinge" in den Himmel gehoben? Ich habe nichts gegen angelnde Frauen,doch langsam nervt es!


Feuer frei!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Wieso Feuer frei? 

Deine Meinung.

Ich sehs anders und vertrete es.

Dass Horst auch schon lange industriegesponsert ist, ist Dir aber schon klar, gelle?? 

Und dass er eher Angler erreicht, die eh schon im Thema sind und ihn kennen und bewusst einschalten und nicht die breite Öffentlichkeit?

Und Anni eben Leute abseits der Anglerkerngruppe, die solche Formate gucken, bei denen sie nun auftrat und dann überrascht sind, wie sympathisch Angler/innen sein können - und wie toll Angeln sein muss..

Ein eigener Anglerkanal für Hardcoreangler mit sympathischen Spezis wie Horst und viele sympathische Leute wie Anni in den öffentlichen Medien fürs sympathische, öffentliche Bild..

Ich kenn da kein entweder oder, sondern nur :
Jo klar, her damit, mehr von allem, je mehr - desto besser.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Warti schrieb:


> ....,doch langsam nervt es!



Dich als Angler nervt es.
Aber solche  Repräsentanten wie Angel Anni sind wichtig um bei der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben und unserem Hobby mal ein etwas anderes Image zu geben.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dich als Angler nervt es.
> Aber solche  Repräsentanten wie Angel Anni sind wichtig um bei der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben und unserem Hobby mal ein etwas anderes Image zu geben.:m


Ironie an
Du bist doch auch nur Angelindustrie und sponserst wahrscheinlich heimlich Anni, um "richtige" Angler zu ärgern.......
Ironie aus


----------



## Jose (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

ich würd jedenfalls lieber mit anni als mit babs




















angeln gehen.
allein schon wegen der stimme...


frage: welcher sender war denn das, der die petra-lastige reportage über nen welsteich gezeigt hat. 
wars nicht der ndr, dann wär anni ne quasi wiedergutmachung.
und zwar ne gelungene #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ironie an
> Du bist doch auch nur Angelindustrie und sponserst wahrscheinlich heimlich Anni, um "richtige" Angler zu ärgern.......
> Ironie aus


Als ob ich kleines Licht in der Lage wäre irgend jemand zu sponsern...#t 
Ausser mich natürlich..:m


----------



## Paulsdt (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Tolle "Ruderer" :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Beeeeeeeeeeep schrieb:


> Zudem gehen unsere Meinungen zum Thema Scene auseinander (was ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist).


Das Thema S*z*ene hat weniger mit meiner/unserer Meinung zu tun. Viel mehr bildet sich die Szene und eben auch die Bekanntheiten aus dem, was Angler wollen und sich geben.

Und momentan geht eine starke Tendenz in Richtung der "lockeren" Angler. Was vermutlich auch daran liegen mag, dass viel mehr junge Leute wieder zum Angeln gehen und es eben mittlerweile eine Mode-Szene-Erscheinung gibt die viele Jungangler anlocken. Und diese schauen sich gerne eben auch die lockeren Angler mit Unterhaltungsfaktor abseits der Theorie/Praxisorientierten Berichterstattung an.

Ich denke das Optimum liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Ordentliche Theorie- und Praxiserfahrungen gemischt mit einer lockeren und unterhaltenden Art.


----------



## Purist (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und momentan geht eine starke Tendenz in Richtung der "lockeren" Angler. Was vermutlich auch daran liegen mag, dass viel mehr junge Leute wieder zum Angeln gehen und es eben mittlerweile eine Mode-Szene-Erscheinung gibt die viele Jungangler anlocken. Und diese schauen sich gerne eben auch die lockeren Angler mit Unterhaltungsfaktor abseits der Theorie/Praxisorientierten Berichterstattung an.



Locker und Mode-Szene passt für mich nicht unbedingt zusammen #c
Wenn die Mode einem dann nicht nur Klamotten vorschreibt, sondern auch noch was ich an Gerät zu kaufen habe oder wie ich gefälligst angeln soll, ist es mit dem locker schnell vorbei. Da ist jeder halbwegs planlose 08/15 Hobbyangler, der auch mal was für die Pfanne mitnimmt, lockerer drauf. 

Wäre ich Feminist, würde ich die Inszenierungen von Babs und auch Angel-Anni als sexistisch bezeichnen. Mit Spitznamen wie in der Pornobranche passt auch das pinke Boot |rolleyes

Letzlich sind das alles Influencer, die noch immer vor allem "Mann" zum kaufen anregen sollen. Theorie und Praxis ist dabei immer weiter hinten, egal bei wem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Letzlich sind das alles Influencer, die noch immer vor allem "Mann" zum kaufen anregen sollen. Theorie und Praxis ist dabei immer weiter hinten, egal bei wem.



Interessant - weil Anni meines Wissens gar keinen Sponsor hat momentan,  für den oder dessen Produkte sie werben könnte .....

So ist das halt mit Theorie und Praxis...


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Und was ist mit den Tackletaschen die sie verlost hat? Gekauft von ihrem Geld als Tagesmutti?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Welche Taschen? Von welchem Sponsor? Im Fernsehen war da doch nix, oder hab ich das übersehen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Locker und Mode-Szene passt für mich nicht unbedingt zusammen #c
> Wenn die Mode einem dann nicht nur Klamotten vorschreibt, sondern auch noch was ich an Gerät zu kaufen habe oder wie ich gefälligst angeln soll, ist es mit dem locker schnell vorbei. Da ist jeder halbwegs planlose 08/15 Hobbyangler, der auch mal was für die Pfanne mitnimmt, lockerer drauf.


Mit "locker" meinte ich auch die Leute, die momentan über YouTube und c.o. ziemliche Bekanntheit erreichen. Eben die bekannten Gesichter der momentan Szene. Die Leute sind "locker drauf" in den Videos. (Sorry, ich weiß nicht wie ich es besser ausdrücken soll #c)

Mit "Modeerscheinung" meinte ich auch weniger die Klamotte an sich, sondern eben allgemein Dinge und Stile, die heut zu Tage angesagt sind. 



honeybee schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Tackletaschen die sie verlost hat? Gekauft von ihrem Geld als Tagesmutti?


Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich Dinge zu verlosen, ohne das man gesponsert wird. Auf meinem Blog habe ich auch schon Köder und Dinge diverser Hersteller verlost, die ich von den Herstellern "nur für die Verlosung" zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe. Und dasa ohne selbst irgendwo einen Sponsor zu haben.

Aber warum diese negative Haltung ihr gegenüber?

Im Umkehrschluss müsste man dann ja auch sagen, dass jemand mit einem solchen Aussehen es schwieriger hat, in der Szene akzeptiert zu werden. Egal was sie macht, sie wird den Klischee Stempel aufgedrückt bekommt und die Qualität der Leistung (Angeln, Vermitteln von Theorie, whatever) wird dabei ignoriert.


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant - weil Anni meines Wissens gar keinen Sponsor hat momentan,  für den oder dessen Produkte sie werben könnte .....
> 
> So ist das halt mit Theorie und Praxis...






Du kannst davon ausgehen, das es bisher nur Phase1,einer durchaus cleveren Marketing Strategie ist.

dabei spielt die farbe pink eine wichtige rolle.sie hat einen hohen wiedererkennungswert,sozusagen ein markenzeichen.
so ist gewährleistet, das man sich gut sichtbar von der camouflage sektion abhebt und im gespräch bleibt
und wie man Hier sehen kann funzt das !

zuerst bindet man mit lockeren unterhaltsamen youtube videos eine anzahl von followern . bei genügend klicks streut youtube schon fast selbsständig werbung ein , an der man partizipiert. je mehr clicks um so größer das taschengeld .
ist der bekanntheitsgrad größer geworden. z.b. durch lancierte berichte in den medien, steigt irgendwann auch ein sponsor ein und die chose mit dem produkt placement geht los, was zu mehr berichten und videos führt , und zu mehr clicks

aus eben so einem grund , darf jetzt auch dieses etwas ölige big L ,auf der FuF DVD rumgrinsen und ein paar sätze sagen.als ersatz für babs und ina


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ich glaube, manche sind nur neidisch, weil sie selber nicht vor der Kamera stehen ;-)

Schlagt mir nen schönen Plot vor, dann kommen wir und filmen ;-)


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Taschen? Von welchem Sponsor? Im Fernsehen war da doch nix, oder hab ich das übersehen?



Schau mal auf dem Youtube Kanal.....da werden Tackle Taschen von Carponizer verlost

@Dennis
Nix negativ, nur kritisch, das ist ein Unterschied. Mir ist das eigtl. völlig egal, da ich nicht jedem Hype hinter her rennen muss. Mir erschließt sich nur nicht Deine Logik oder Aussage: 



> Ordentliche Theorie- und Praxiserfahrungen .......


Und das alles hat man in 18 Monaten. Respekt :q

Manchmal verstehe ich einfach diese Hype´s (nennt man doch so, oder) nicht......was bin ich froh, das ich mir seltenst bis gar nicht so ein Werbemist anschaue......und nicht jedes Jahr neues "Tackle" brauche. 

Nachteil...manchmal weis ich gar nicht, über was sich unterhalten wird :q....einfach nicht up to date

Also weiter machen.....hat ja bei Verona Poth auch gut funktioniert. Zumindest ne Zeit lang...Schade aber drum, wenn man sich als Frau sowas antut. Bedient aber wohl die denkweise einiger Männer


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> aus eben so einem grund , darf jetzt auch dieses etwas ölige big L ,auf der FuF DVD rumgrinsen und ein paar sätze sagen.als ersatz für babs und ina



Wobei es deutlich (!) angenehmer ist ihm zuzuhören als den beiden Damen. Und er hat größere T.....


----------



## rippi (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, manche sind nur neidisch, weil sie selber nicht vor der Kamera stehen ;-)
> 
> Schlagt mir nen schönen Plot vor, dann kommen wir und filmen ;-)


 Also bist du mit meinen Vorschlag, inklusive Spezialgästen, nicht zufrieden?
Ja ok, wie wäre es mit der ersten Folge von "rippis fischigkeiten" statt dem Thema Hecht im Zeitgeiste des Forums, mit einen Thema wie: Mairenken im Bodensee! Und es geht noch weiter: Sichlinge in der Ostsee, Schneider aus dem Rhein und Zährten, Zobel, Zopen aus der Elbe. Als Spezial: Schmerlen aus der Schwarzen Elster

 Dann in Folge 2: Donaubarsche. Vom Schrätzer zum Streber zum Zingel. 

 Für Folge 3 versuchen wir dann den Freund von dem User Zokker zu engagieren und es wird ein Königsmakrelenschleppen-Spezial im Woseriner See geben. 

 Wer kann dazu noch nein sagen? Ich sage: Nur DAFVler wollen keinen rippi im TV!


----------



## Purist (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mit "locker" meinte ich auch die Leute, die momentan über YouTube und c.o. ziemliche Bekanntheit erreichen. Eben die bekannten Gesichter der momentan Szene. Die Leute sind "locker drauf" in den Videos. (Sorry, ich weiß nicht wie ich es besser ausdrücken soll #c)



Ahh, so!
Nun ja, das ist auch nur Teil des Influencing-Konzeptes. Filme ohne Spässchen, Dummblödelei und gespielter Lockerheit sind (mMn: leider) nicht angesagt. 
Die Folge: Die einen findens saucool, die anderen fragen sich, was die Hampeleien sollen. 



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mit "Modeerscheinung" meinte ich auch weniger die Klamotte an sich, sondern eben allgemein Dinge und Stile, die heut zu Tage angesagt sind.



Ich habe dich diesbezüglich schon verstanden, wenn auch beides einbezogen. Aber ich sehe wie gesagt die Lockerheit nicht. Du bist ja heute (in dieser Szene) schon völlig "out" wenn du wie vor 20 Jahren angelst, du sollst hingegen (gefälligst!) so ticken wie es dir die Influencer schmackhaft machen, wie es der Markt will. Wenn du die weglässt, bleibt immer noch diese hippe Junganglerszene, zu der gewiss noch nicht die Mehrheit zählt, die aber einen erstaunlichen Prestige/Markenfetisch betreibt, was bei manch einem für Gruppenzwang sorgt. 

@Thomas9904:
Bei einer solchen Medienpräsenz ist immer mehr im Hintergrund.
Bezüglich deines Angebotes: Wieviel bezahlst du?


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei es deutlich (!) angenehmer ist ihm zuzuhören als den beiden Damen. Und er hat größere T.....


adipöses fettgewebe reißt es aber auch nicht raus (falls oberweite wichtig ist). aber immer die gleiche gaga mucke und product placement bis zum abwinken. nervig. aber ich muss ja nicht bei youtube anklicken.


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Jedenfalls spricht sie in den ersten 40 Sekunden über Vögel und Ruten.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Honeybee trägt sogar schon Anni-pink in den Haaren!

@all
"Locker"? Man kann es auch einfach Show nennen! Das führt insgesamt aber dann wohl auch zu einer Oberflächlichkeit, wenn der sich selbstdarstellende Star wichtiger wird als eine Info!


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Honeybee trägt sogar schon Anni-pink in den



Und das sogar schon so lange.....da hatte die Anni noch nicht mal nen Fischereischein.....

Und meine 1. Rute war auch pink, mit pinker Schnur sogar....das war glaube 1991. Keine Ahnung ob da Anni überhaupt schon auf der Welt war


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

macho an:
Zickenkrieg
:q:q:vik::vik::vik::q:q
macho aus.....


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> macho an:
> Zickenkrieg
> :q:q:vik::vik::vik::q:q
> macho aus.....



Ach Quatsch.....doch nicht wegen so was. Den Vergleich habe ich ja nicht gemacht 
Eigtl find ich's ja lustig.....weil ich selber auch so ne kleine Pinkmacke habe. 

Aber beim angeln muss das nicht sein.....:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

ich sach nur pinke Gummkiköder (werd ich (als bekennender Macho) NIE verwenden - und wenns die einzige Farbe wär, die fängt...)............


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich sach nur pinke Gummkiköder (werd ich (als bekennender Macho) NIE verwenden - und wenns die einzige Farbe wär, die fängt...)............



So was habe ich auch nicht.....obwohl es wohl manchmal der Bringer sein soll. Könnte mich damit glaube nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ich unterscheide da ganz klar. 

Punkt 1 - Die Fernsehauftritte:
Anni war jetzt mehrfach im Fernsehen - und hat sich dort zumindest meiner Meinung nach wirklich ordentlich im Sinne der Anglerschaft präsentiert und dem Thema Angeln nach außen einen zumindest nicht negativen "Anstrich" verpasst. 
In den Berichten fielen kein einziges Mal Worte wie Tierquäler etc. Das war quasi ausschließlich positiv. 
Gerade gemessen daran, was wir sonst schon über Angler im Fernsehen sehen mussten finde ich das insgesamt einfach mal gut. 

Punkt 2 - Alles andere was sie macht: 
Da wird dann schon jeder seine ganz persönlichen Gründe haben das zu mögen oder auch nicht - und das ist doch auch völlig OK.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich sach nur pinke Gummkiköder (werd ich (als bekennender Macho) NIE verwenden - und wenns die einzige Farbe wär, die fängt...)............



Dich möchte ich mal in pinke Gummistiefel sehen.:m


----------



## Warti (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Jup,Jasmin Spingel Petersen wird den Anglern zu einem deutlich besseren Ansehen verhelfen .... sponsored by SPR*

Aber ich als Amateur kann bei den Pro´s ja gar nicht mithalten ...


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Ihr geht mir ja mit Eurem Chauvinismus ja so auf den Senkel. 
Selbst wenn der Thomas mit lila Strapsen angeln würde, wär mir das sowas von egal. Hauptsache er würde der Angelei endlich mal die Anerkennung bringen die sie verdient. Ob Babs, Anni, Horst oder Matze, die alle, auch wenn es "nur" aus Selbstschutz ist, daran das Bild des Anglers zu verbessern. Was habt Ihr Bundeswehrtarnbefleckenamseestehendefischmörder denn je dafür getan?

Ist übrigens sehr aufschlußreich das es in Themen wichtigen wie Kinderangeln nur 20 Beiträge gibt und hier fast 70. 

Ich war übrigens bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 dabei, und hab sogar richtig gute angelnde Frauen getroffen, die ein rosa Käppi auf hatten. 

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir ja mit Eurem Chauvinismus ja so auf den Senkel.
> Selbst wenn der Thomas mit lila Strapsen angeln würde, wär mir das sowas von egal. Hauptsache er würde der Angelei endlich mal die Anerkennung bringen die sie verdient. Ob Babs, Anni, Horst oder Matze, die alle, auch wenn es "nur" aus Selbstschutz ist, daran das Bild des Anglers zu verbessern. Was habt Ihr Bundeswehrtarnbefleckenamseestehendefischmörder denn je dafür getan?
> 
> Ist übrigens sehr aufschlußreich das es in Themen wichtigen wie Kinderangeln nur 20 Beiträge gibt und hier fast 70.
> ...


Geiles Statement.
Danke dafür!

Einer, ders begriffen hat..

Es ist mir eine Ehre!

(das mit den lila Strapsen bei mir hätt mir aber fast den Kaffee hoch gewürgt heute morgen...:g:g:g:g )


----------



## Reg A. (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich sach nur pinke Gummkiköder (werd ich (als bekennender Macho) NIE verwenden - und wenns die einzige Farbe wär, die fängt...)............





honeybee schrieb:


> So was habe ich auch nicht.....obwohl es wohl  manchmal der Bringer sein soll. Könnte mich damit glaube nicht  anfreunden...



Selbst schuld, hab einige meiner besten Fische in bestimmten Gewässern auf diese - ästhetisch durchaus als hässlich zu bezeichnenden - Dinger gefangen. So ein Bein würde ich mir beim Angeln selbst nie stellen; was taugt, wird auch benutzt!
Und wenn's die für meinen Einsatzzweck best geeignete Rute nur in schweinchenrosa-limmettengrün-kariert gäbe, dann würde die von mir auch geangelt werden, plus hell-lila-blaß-blauer Rolle mit Schnur in der Farbe von frisch Erbrochenem. Schei** doch drauf! Da bin ich mir selbst Mann(s) genug, um selbst mit diesem Setup nicht als Handtaschenschwenker angesehen zu werden. Und wenn doch? Ebenfalls schei** drauf!

Ansonsten 100% d'accord mit elchsechseinhalbs Beitrag #6

Zur Anni: mein Fall ist dieses ganze Neue-Medien-Selbstdarseller-Gedöns ja nicht, aber die Anni ist immerhin mal ne positive Ausnahme von der ganzen Ich-bin-ja-so-ein-geiler-Angler-Mainstream-Rige. Dass sie ne ansehnliche Frau ist stört mich dabei null; sie vermittelt ne positive Botschaft über das Angeln, und räumt - eben durch ihre Geschlechtszugehörigkeit - mal mit ein paar Stereotypen auf. Find ich gut. Wer sich ihre Videos nur deshalb ansieht, weil sie jung und hübsch ist: das Netz quillt ja quasi über mit Videos von ansehnlichen Frauen mit ner pinken Rute in der Hand - wozu dann noch das blöde Anglersetting?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Wer sich ihre Videos nur deshalb ansieht, weil sie jung und hübsch ist: das Netz quillt ja quasi über mit Videos von ansehnlichen Frauen mit ner pinken Rute in der Hand - wozu dann noch das blöde Anglersetting?


zu gut ....
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir ja mit Eurem Chauvinismus ja so auf den Senkel.
> Selbst wenn der Thomas mit lila Strapsen angeln würde, wär mir das sowas von egal. Hauptsache er würde der Angelei endlich mal die Anerkennung bringen die sie verdient. Ob Babs, Anni, Horst oder Matze, die alle, auch wenn es "nur" aus Selbstschutz ist, daran das Bild des Anglers zu verbessern. Was habt Ihr Bundeswehrtarnbefleckenamseestehendefischmörder denn je dafür getan?
> 
> Ist übrigens sehr aufschlußreich das es in Themen wichtigen wie Kinderangeln nur 20 Beiträge gibt und hier fast 70.
> ...



jeder der ein oder zwei mal im Jahr Arbeitsdienst leistet tut mehr für das ansehen der angler als das was in solch unnötigen Beiträgen transportiert wird. ärgerlicherweise interessiert sich keine sau dafür wenn die unbedeutene lokalpresse meine unrasierte Fratze zwischen aus dem Bach gesammelten Unrat fotografiert und in den lokalteil packt.

Wenn die Leistung der anglerschaft sich daran messen lassen soll wer am besten geeignet ist "uns" zu repräsentieren, nur um einen guten Leumund zu genießen und dies auch noch als wertig verkauft wird, dabei auch auf Inhalt verzichtet werden kann bekomme ich nen Anfall! 

Ich verzichte gern auf irgendwelche Image Kampagnen wenn das Thema endlich wieder im Mittelpunkt steht. 

Zudem platzt mir der ars.. Wenn ich in diesem Zusammenhang dann noch was von Chauvinismus lese, was dann einen Beitrag später auch noch als guter Post gelobt wird weil mal jemand den großen gesamt Zusammenhang begriffen haben soll. 

Lieber leichte Kost ohne Inhalt aber gut fürs Image? pfff... ohne mich. Dann lieber die unbedeutende lokalpresse aber mit nachhaltigkeit. 

So,  katermodus aus... mein Schädel...

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



> jeder der ein oder zwei mal im Jahr Arbeitsdienst leistet tut mehr für das ansehen der angler als das was in solch unnötigen Beiträgen transportiert wird. ärgerlicherweise interessiert sich keine sau dafür wenn die unbedeutene lokalpresse meine unrasierte Fratze zwischen aus dem Bach gesammelten Unrat fotografiert und in den lokalteil packt.


eben - lobenswert, aber bringt eben nix für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*

Es gibt da einen guten Spruch "Tue gutes und rede darüber" wenn ihr das nicht macht, selbst schuld. Ihr habt mit Sicherheit auch so an Anzeigenblättchen die vom  Schützenfest bis zum Pubs des Bürgermeisters alles bringen. Schreibt es einfach mal, anstatt hier im Board rum zusülzen, wenn ihr eine Seereinigung oder sonst was gemacht habt. Ihr tut nicht nur euch einen Gefallen.

Peter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Schreibt es einfach mal, anstatt hier im Board rum zusülzen, wenn ihr eine Seereinigung oder sonst was gemacht habt. Ihr tut nicht nur euch einen Gefallen.


Gut gesagt Peter #6

Wenn nur ein Bruchteil der Anglerschaft nur ein Teil der Energie dafür verwenden würde, etwas gutes für die Lobby zu tun, wie man es für das denunzieren und runter-machen anderer Fänge/Erfolge macht... dann würde unser Hobby auch einen anderen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft haben.


----------

